# HyCoSy



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi All

You have always been very helpful with my many queries in the past so thought I'd ask about your experiences...

I am booked to have a HyCoSy at the end of the month (before I can go on to have IUI with donor sperm) - the leaflet the clinic sent me said I may experience some pain and suggest I take paracetamol before the procedure and that I should have someone to take me home afterwards. 

Am a bit of a whimp so would like to know what to expect? How bad is it really

Thanks all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I had one, it was a bit painful and I felt quite crampy but as far as I remember i only felt crampy during it and I felt fine after.
good luck 

K x


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hi Krissi, I had one last year and i thought it was quite a straight forward procedure. I was asked to take painkillers an hour before. I felt some cramping during and a couple of very mild cramps in the ten minutes after and was then fine to drive 80 miles home.  I was also given a short course of antibiotics as there is a small risk of infection. 
Hope it goes Ok, Annaleah x


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

DP had one and she is the biggest wimp ever  . When she came out back into the waiting area I thought they hadn't done it because she was so calm and normal. She said it was fine and just felt like period cramps


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hi Krissi

I found my quite uncomfortable but my tubes went into spasm so I think they were cramping more than normal.  And afterwards I felt fine.  I'm not sure if this is common procedure but when I arrived at the clinic I was asked to pop up two rectal suppositories...this flummoxed me a bit as had been no mention of this. (one was antibiotic and one was painkiller). I felt fine to go home on my own after but it would have been nice to have someone there, although I don't think you need it medically!

Its fairly straight forward...I was having a bad day as i ended up crying during the procedure about doing this all on my own...I blame the suppositories...I wasn't expecting that and it threw me a bit...silly really.  

Good luck. I too am a wimp and about 10 minutes after felt fine once I'd got over my embarrassment of bursting into tears.

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

I didn;t take any pain relief - it wasn't suggested. Had some cramping during it but it was over quite quickly. Had a cup of tea and then drove home.
The only thing I did experience was some old blood bleeding a few days later and for a day or two. Nothing major but there isn't much info about that. I just have a bit of a irritable cervix I think

Good luck

LL xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Krissi

Mine was nowhere near as bad as I had expected it to be. I took painkillers before mine (as recommended cos I too am a bit of wimp). I had some period type cramps when the dye was inserted, which subsided as soon as the procedure was over. I had to wait 10-15 mins afterwards, but then drove myself home.

Good luck, hope it goes well for you 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Krissi
I had the HSG which is similar - and unfortunately went into vasovagal shock - which can happen.  I would recommend painkillers and also if you can for someone to take you home afterwards - most recover fine - I was one of the few who took a while longer and had to stay in hospital for a couple of hours.  Afterward a few hours was fine though.
All the best mini x


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Krissi
I was a right old wimp!  Took painkillers before and also anti biotics after.  The procedure is only about 10 min long and makes you feel like you are experiencing really strong period pains.  I bled a little bit after, but is normal.  Within 15 mins after, I was in Starbucks having lunch, so wasn't that bad!  Lots of luck....it's all in a good cause!
Mimx


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

my tubes also went into spasm when they put the die in, but it lasted a matter of minutes. The pain had gone by  the time i was back in the car. Take a friend to hold your hand if you can - it helped me as i was scared rigid. also  take ibuprofen x2 AND 2 x paracetemol, they work differently and give you double the pain killing effect.  
the rest of the Hycosy is pretty similar to iui, they have to put a little stent in your cervix (they do this to me with iui as i have a wonky cervix)  put a tube through and into your womb, then squirt the die into your tubes and watch it on the scanner to check it's flowing freely. 

good luck - first step to better things!!!!     

jane


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Krissi,

I had mine last month, not the most pleasurable experience of my life!! I did a little research on the internet and decided to take paracetamol in the morning, and then about one hour before. I actually did,nt think I was a wimp but the last smear I had was not pleasant so with the recent memories of that I was not taking any chances!!
For me the most painful part was the speculum and the opening of the cervix [omg], apparently my cervix is tilted  the rest was ok and as the other ladies have said like bad period cramps really, I went on my own and drove 2 1/2 hours home, and consumed a bottle of wine on return!

teela


----------



## Mim (Apr 20, 2009)

Loving your work Teela!


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

teela -  good luck with your iui, i started treatment in jan and have had back to back iui's since then. am on 2WW for first medicated iui at the mo.   
If you're anything like me you are going to feel SOOOO positive to be proactive about getting bfp. I waited for various bf's to say yes to babies for most of my 20's 30's, only to find out that i have prob left it too late now. Through no real fault of my own    As i'm over 40 and need a sperm donor it's costing an arm and leg which i haven't got, but it doesn't matter, at least i'll be left with no regrets.  

So, best best wishes and well done for taking the bull by the horns, so to speak!!!


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Best of luck Hope in your 2WW - everything crossed for you. When is D day, or T day should I say?

I have always put career and study first and then thought c**p Im nearly 40, single and childless, and the
bodyclock was about the go boom!! big time.... so here I am on the rollar coaster, but at least I know have some
like minded friends to begin the journey with. So thanks for making me feel welcome.

Teela


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm in same situation -  would have had kids at 30 if was with right man, but busy job and the years just flew by, so did the relationships!!

I did get bfp by accident when i was 39, but mc at 8 weeks ish - that was 2 years ago next week. It took me another 18 months after that to gather courage to get a donor - boy do i wish i'd done this 2 years ago.

Did you have amh/fsh tests etc done yet??


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Hope

Had FSH it was 7.3 and LH 4.3, according to clinic they are ok, had Hycosy few weeks ago and all ok with that,
but from stuff I have read on here, it does not always mean jack!! Clinic have said they can match me as bit worried
it might have been difficult as I was CMV neg. So I am good to go as they say all MOT'd just waiting on the clinic now.
I am pushing them now for a start date. Would you recommend medicated or unmedicated IUI to begin?

Teela


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

teela - i would insist on an AMH test which gives a far more accurate 
idea of your fertility. My fsh lh are great, but amh and estradiol low and high respectively, indicating poor ovarian reserve and giving me a less than 5% chance of getting bfp with my own eggs. 
i'm also CMV negative!!!
Defff go for unmed for first 3 cycles, if nothing then, switch to meds for another 3. I've been told that if there's nothing after 6, it's not going to happen with iui, though there are ladies on here who are exceptions to the rule. If like me you have low amh, then it is unlikely your clinic will do ivf as poor egg quality means one doesn't respond to ivf drugs and not enough eggs to be collected. There is somone out there who had 7 bfns with iui, then tried a donor with fresh sperm and it worked on the second try no probs. Depends on you i think. 

Good luck anyway , i'm sure you'll be fine let me know how you get on  xxx


----------

